# Baked Apples with Ice Cream



## chilerelleno

*Baked Apples with Ice Cream*
7 Honeycrisp apples, large
7 pats of Butter, 1/2T each
3/4C Brown Sugar
1T Cinnamon
1/2C Walnuts, crushed
1/2C Dried cranberries, chopped
1/2gal Vanilla ice cream, we like French Vanilla

Mix all except the apple and butter together and set aside.
** I now mix the butter into the filling.**
Core the apples without going all the way through, leave about a 1/2" bottom.
Put 1/3 each pat of butter in the apple.
Fill apple with sugar mixture, tamp it down about 1/8" below the top of each apple.
Top each apple with rest of each pat of butter.
Smoke at 350°-375° over a nice fruit wood, I used cherry today.
Cook for about an hour, don't overcook or it'll get mushy.

These can be made with just the cinnamon sugar mix and butter.
You can use any nuts, raisin, currant or such.

Choose an apple variety good for baking.
Honeycrisp, Jonagold and Braeburn are very good.
And choose the largest available, easier to work with and more room for the filling.

A melon ball scoop works great for coring the apples.


----------



## forktender

I have two huge Granny Smith apple trees in my yard. We had a pretty wet winter and very mild spring last year so our trees went nuts this year. Im talking many hundreds of apples this fall, way more than normal. We do something very similar to your recipe around here.
At least three times a week.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I've not had them with Honey Crisp. Growing up Mom baked apples when they were around too long. They were ok but just not something I got excited about. They were usually Red or Golden Delicious.
Your's look tasty enough to give a retry in the near future...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno

chef jimmyj said:


> I've not had them with Honey Crisp. Growing up Mom baked apples when they were around too long. They were ok but just not something I got excited about. They were usually Red or Golden Delicious.
> Your's look tasty enough to give a retry in the near future...JJ


Well, there's Mom's problems, using old apples that aren't the best for baking.

For baking try Honeycrisp, Braeburn, Jonagold or Granny Smith.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I made that sound worse than it was. Old to Mom, were Apples bought Saturday and still there the following Friday. Not old as in dried out and going bad. I do want to try Honey Crisp baked...JJ


----------



## dannylang

Chili those apple treats looks great.
dannylang


----------



## chilerelleno

chef jimmyj said:


> I made that sound worse than it was. Old to Mom, were Apples bought Saturday and still there the following Friday. Not old as in dried out and going bad. I do want to try Honey Crisp baked...JJ


LOL, might have been a bit of projection there because that's what my mom would have done.
As for the Reds and Goldens, neither of those is particularly good at anything.
But those are pretty much what I had as a kid.


----------



## chilerelleno

dannylang said:


> Chili those apple treats looks great.
> dannylang


Thank you Danny.


----------



## chilerelleno

forktender said:


> I have two huge Granny Smith apple trees in my yard. We had a pretty wet winter and very mild spring last year so our trees went nuts this year. Im talking many hundreds of apples this fall, way more than normal. We do something very similar to your recipe around here.
> At least three times a week.


Oh man, that sounds like a blessing and a curse.
Apple burnout in 10, 9, 8....
But until then, apple everything!


----------



## tropics

Chili This is the time of year for Honey Crisp,they are on sale here this week $1.47 # Your recipe is almost the same as mine no nuts in mine.LIKES
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno

tropics said:


> Chili This is the time of year for Honey Crisp,they are on sale here this week $1.47 # Your recipe is almost the same as mine no nuts in mine.LIKES
> Richie


Thanks Richie,
and this crop is a really good one too.

I'm going to try to find time to make Smoked Apple Dumplings this weekend.
My original recipe has changed enough that I need to do a new StepXStep.


----------



## Hawging It

chilerelleno said:


> *Baked Apples with Ice Cream*
> 7 Honeycrisp apples, large
> 7 pats of Butter, 1/2T each
> 3/4C Brown Sugar
> 1T Cinnamon
> 1/2C Walnuts, crushed
> 1/2C Dried cranberries, chopped
> 1/2gal Vanilla ice cream, we like French Vanilla
> 
> Mix all except the apple and butter together and set aside.
> Core the apples without going all the way through, leave about a 1/2" bottom.
> Put 1/3 each pat of butter in the apple.
> Fill apple with sugar mixture, tamp it down about 1/8" below the top of each apple.
> Top each apple with rest of each pat of butter.
> Smoke at 350°-375° over a nice fruit wood, I used cherry today.
> Cook for about an hour, don't overcook or it'll get mushy.
> 
> These can be made with just the cinnamon sugar mix and butter.
> You can use any nuts, raisin, currant or such.
> 
> Choose an apple variety good for baking.
> 
> Well, Looks like another recipe that I will be trying.
> Honeycrisp, Jonagold and Braeburn are very good.
> And choose the largest available, easier to work with and more room for the filling.
> 
> A melon ball scoop works great for coring the apples.





chilerelleno said:


> *Baked Apples with Ice Cream*
> 7 Honeycrisp apples, large
> 7 pats of Butter, 1/2T each
> 3/4C Brown Sugar
> 1T Cinnamon
> 1/2C Walnuts, crushed
> 1/2C Dried cranberries, chopped
> 1/2gal Vanilla ice cream, we like French Vanilla
> 
> Mix all except the apple and butter together and set aside.
> Core the apples without going all the way through, leave about a 1/2" bottom.
> Put 1/3 each pat of butter in the apple.
> Fill apple with sugar mixture, tamp it down about 1/8" below the top of each apple.
> Top each apple with rest of each pat of butter.
> Smoke at 350°-375° over a nice fruit wood, I used cherry today.
> Cook for about an hour, don't overcook or it'll get mushy.
> 
> These can be made with just the cinnamon sugar mix and butter.
> You can use any nuts, raisin, currant or such.
> 
> Choose an apple variety good for baking.
> Honeycrisp, Jonagold and Braeburn are very good.
> And choose the largest available, easier to work with and more room for the filling.
> 
> A melon ball scoop works great for coring the apples.


----------



## Hawging It

Well, I just copied and pasted this into a word document and added to my recipe file. Simple and looks tasty. Grand kids will love this one. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## chilerelleno

Hawging It said:


> Well, I just copied and pasted this into a word document and added to my recipe file. Simple and looks tasty. Grand kids will love this one. Thanks for sharing it.


Thank you, my pleasure.
These are such oldies but goodies.


----------



## forktender

chilerelleno said:


> Oh man, that sounds like a blessing and a curse.
> Apple burnout in 10, 9, 8....
> But until then, apple everything!


This year it's more of a curse Chile, there were so many that I didn't thin the clusters, now I have hundreds and hundreds of small apples to clean up. Honesty I have thrown out at least 3 45 gallon garbage cans full of the ones that the critters have half eaten...........I'm so over green apples and so is everyone around me, I gift sacks full of them to whoever will take them. Apple tree's are a mess and the rats all know where to come get a free meal even with 4 stray cats that I feed just to keep them on the pay roll this time of year.......lol. The only good thing about apple trees is I never need to buy apple wood for the smoker. Actually I make a big batch of apple pie filling and use it to make pies for Thanksgiving and Christmas and it's great over vanilla ice cream flambe with Jack Daniels.


----------



## chilerelleno

You need to rent some goats.


----------



## xray

Food like that almost makes me wish I didn’t chop down my apple tree!! Lol

Looks delicious!!


----------



## chilerelleno

xray said:


> Food like that almost makes me wish I didn’t chop down my apple tree!! Lol
> 
> Looks delicious!!


Thanks Joe.


----------



## gmc2003

Those look really good John, and I'm not much of a dessert eater. I could see myself eating one of those with a fresh cider doughnut and some vanilla bean ice cream.  Added plus it's apple season here.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno

gmc2003 said:


> Those look really good John, and I'm not much of a dessert eater. I could see myself eating one of those with a fresh cider doughnut and some vanilla bean ice cream.  Added plus it's apple season here.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks Chris,
my family are all dessert fanatics.
And apple anything is a winner.

I plan on making Apple/Pear slab pies this weekend, if Mama can find ripe Pears... Yum!


----------



## Fainim

Oh, I love Granny Smith! It will be my favorite dish with them


----------



## forktender

Fainim
 Heck, I wish you lived close to me, lol. I had so many this yr it was insane. They are almost gone now but a month ago I was cursing them every morning that I had to pick them up in the backyard.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Both Miss Linda and I love baked apples, so I planned to try your recipe.  I used 2 huge Granny Smith apples since I really like the tart and sweet mix.
My smoker is down for repairs, so I just baked them in the oven, like Mom used to do.
Well, when I took them out of the oven after 1 hour at 350 degrees, I certainly wasn't ready for the sight that greeted me.
Since this is a family oriented forum, you really should have put an *X-rated* label on your post.  *Both apples had stripped nekid!!!!  *They had completely shed their skins slicker than any peeler I've ever seen.  The skins, both in 1 solid piece, were simply laying on the bottom of the pan, with the nekid apples perched atop them.  Never seen the like.
After we got up off the floor--still laughing--I snapped a pic to show you, but like a politician's promises, it somehow just disappeared.
However.  They were delicious, and we thoroughly enjoyed our nekid baked apples and ice cream.
Thanks for the dessert, John, and the entertainment.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno

GaryHibbert said:


> Both Miss Linda and I love baked apples, so I planned to try your recipe.  I used 2 huge Granny Smith apples since I really like the tart and sweet mix.
> My smoker is down for repairs, so I just baked them in the oven, like Mom used to do.
> Well, when I took them out of the oven after 1 hour at 350 degrees, I certainly wasn't ready for the sight that greeted me.
> Since this is a family oriented forum, you really should have put an *X-rated* label on your post.  *Both apples had stripped nekid!!!!  *They had completely shed their skins slicker than any peeler I've ever seen.  The skins, both in 1 solid piece, were simply laying on the bottom of the pan, with the nekid apples perched atop them.  Never seen the like.
> After we got up off the floor--still laughing--I snapped a pic to show you, but like a politician's promises, it somehow just disappeared.
> However.  They were delicious, and we thoroughly enjoyed our nekid baked apples and ice cream.
> Thanks for the dessert, John, and the entertainment.
> Gary


OMG'osh!  Gary, I can't imagine the level of debauchery, food pRon on a whole new level... Nekid Apples!
Please forgive me their improprieties, if I'd known of such a proclivity for lewdness... My apologies to your wife.
Thankfully my apples have been much better behaved.

Thanks Gary,
so glad y'all tried them, they're yummy treats.


----------



## miaamelia

I also add this recipe in my notebook. same as you say.


----------



## jdixon

miaamelia said:


> I also add this recipe to my notebook. same as you say.


you must add this.


----------



## jdixon

miaamelia said:


> I also add this recipe to my notebook. same as you say.


did you add this?


----------

